# Need help finding S & W PPK wooden grips



## NAS T MAG (Dec 9, 2007)

I've searched the internet to no avail to find wooden grips for my S & W PPK.

These are the wrap around variety. I saw a press release about S & W producing a 75th Anniversary model that would have wooden grips. I called their Customer Service to see about buying just the grips, but so far, they haven't called back.

Can anyone help me find someone who makes these?

Thanks


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Not Sure if he does those, but try this guy. Great reviews on other sites
Marschalgrips.com


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

Hogue offers a selection 
http://www.hogueinc.com/getgrip/merchant.ihtml?id=73&step=2


----------

